# Tự nhập hàng từ Trung Quốc để bán, bạn đã dám thử chưa?



## Tee208 (20/2/19)

Phi thương bất phú. Hẳn bạn cũng từng không hài lòng với bản thân mình vì chưa giàu, chưa có nhà cao cửa rộng như những người khác, chưa có xe hơi để đi. Và bạn có lẽ cũng tự biết rằng, nếu cứ hài lòng với công việc hiện tại, thì bạn sẽ chẳng bao giờ giàu được. Vậy cách để bạn khác đi là gì?

*LÀ HÃY KINH DOANH*
Nội dung của blog này luôn nhằm đưa ra những cách kiếm tiền online tốt nhất để giúp bạn và giúp chính những người đang viết blog này có thể thay đổi cuộc đời. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng hợp với những cách kiếm tiền online. Có người kiếm được rất nhiều, nhưng cũng có người đầu tư mãi nhưng cũng chẳng kiếm được gì. Vậy có hướng đi nào khác không?
Nhập hàng từ Trung Quốc về để bán, bạn đã bao giờ nghĩ đến chưa?
Nếu bạn chưa từng nghĩ đến, thì rõ ràng bạn đang tự giấu mình vào quá sâu so với những người khác. Còn nếu bạn cũng đang trăn trở, thì có lẽ bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn được một phần nào đó.

*Tại sao nên nhập hàng từ Trung Quốc?*
Với dân số trên 1 tỉ người, Trung quốc sở hữu nguồn lao động khổng lồ với chi phí nhân công rẻ nhất thế giới, do đó, họ có thể tạo ra mọi thứ với số lượng lớn và giá thành thấp hơn bất cứ một thị trường nào khác.
Chính vì giá thành hàng hóa từ Trung Quốc rẻ nên nhập hàng từ Trung Quốc về bán chính là sẽ tạo ra một tỷ suất lợi nhuận vô cùng tuyệt vời.






*Hàng Trung Quốc có lởm quá không?*
Nhắc đến Trung Quốc, hẳn là nhắc đến hàng nhái và hàng rởm. Nếu bạn là người tiêu dùng, bạn có quyền được nghi ngờ và lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn là người kinh doanh, bạn cần phải có một tư tưởng hoàn toàn khác.
Trung Quốc hiện đang là công xưởng của thế giới. Bất cứ thứ gì họ cũng có thể tạo ra được với giá thành rẻ hơn đến hàng chục lần. Và bất cứ chất lượng nào họ cũng có.

*Không phải tất cả hàng “made in China” đều có chất lượng rởm như chúng ta thường mặc định.*
Việc rởm hay không là do giá tiền mà chúng ta trả cho họ để yêu cầu họ cung cấp sản phẩm. Nếu bạn là một tay mơ, việc bạn bị bịp những lần dầu tiên là không thể tránh khỏi. Nhưng nếu bạn là một khách hàng trung thành với họ, liệu họ có dám tự cắt bát cơm của mình hay không?

*Tìm nguồn hàng bên Trung Quốc như thế nào?*
Không cần phải quá vất vả qua tận Trung quốc nhập hàng, người kinh doanh hoàn toàn có thể nhập hàng số lượng lớn từ các website thương mại điện tử Trung Quốc như 1688.com, taobao.com, Tmall.com và nhờ một đơn vị dịch vụ chuyển hàng về Việt Nam giúp bạn.
Tất nhiên bạn phải trả phí cho đơn vị trung gian. Và cái phí này có vẻ cũng không phải là một con số khiên tất cả mọi người hài lòng được.
Hiện nay có 3 trang thương mại điện tự được truy cập nhiều nhất tại Trung Quốc là 1688.com, tmall.com và taobao.com. Những trang web này đều đa dạng, phong phú về hàng hóa và được sắp xếp theo từng mục hàng hóa khá dễ dàng để tìm kiếm.






Tuy nhiên, tùy theo mục đích, nếu bạn muốn nhập hàng buôn với số lượng lớn, 1688.com sẽ ưu thế hơn, taobao.com dành cho khách lẻ, còn nếu muốn tìm mặt hàng chất lượng, có thương hiệu tên tuổi, Tmall.com chính là nơi bạn cần đến.

*Nên buôn hàng gì từ Trung Quốc?*
Chắc cũng chẳng cần phải nhắc lại là bên Trung Quốc có những hàng gì phải không nào? Bạn hãy cứ mặc định, Trung Quốc có tất cả những gì thế giới có, nhưng với giá rẻ hơn đến vài lần.
Và tất nhiên là bạn sẽ ngợp với số lượng hàng hóa từ quốc gia này. Câu hỏi “nên buôn hàng gì từ Trung Quốc?” có lẽ là câu hỏi muôn thủa. Một gợi ý nhỏ một số sản phẩm như: đồ trang trí nhà cửa, đồ gia dụng, đồ thủ công mĩ nghệ, và đặc biệt là quần áo, phụ kiện thời trang… Đây là những mặt hàng có thể nhập với giá vô cùng thấp nhưng rất nhiều mẫu mã cho bạn lựa chọn, khi về Việt Nam có thể bán gấp 4-5 lần.





*Nhập hàng từ Trung quốc về như thế nào?*
Bạn có thể thông qua một đơn vị thứ ba để giúp bạn nhập hàng từ Trung Quốc về. Tuy nhiên chi phí mà bạn phải trả cho họ không phải là nhỏ. Điều này làm giảm lợi nhuận khi bạn kinh doanh.
Đã bao giờ bạn nghĩ, chính bạn có thể đặt hàng và nhập hàng trực tiếp từ Trung Quốc?
Nhưng bạn không biết tiếng Trung? Đó có phải là rào cản lớn nhất?
Nhưng mà bạn và tôi đang thực sự may mắn vì chúng ta đang sống trong kỷ nguyên của công nghệ 4.0, và chúng ta có thể làm được bất cứ thứ gì chúng ta muốn, không có bất kỳ rào cản nào cả.
Ở đây tôi giới thiệu đến các bạn khóa học ” *ĐẶT HÀNG TAOBAO, TMALL, 1688*
*KHÔNG CẦN BIẾT TIẾNG TRUNG*“
Tại sao lại giới thiệu khóa học?
Vì với những người có khả năng sư phạm, họ có thể đem đến cho bạn những kiến thức tuyệt vời hơn rất nhiều. Tất cả những kinh nghiệm được họ truyền đạt lại qua quá trình tổng hợp và đúc kết.
Hơn nữa, chi phí cho một khóa học là cực rẻ cho những kiến thức bạn thu được. Thậm chí nếu bạn đăng ký học từ chính bài viết này, bạn sẽ được giảm thêm 40% giá trị khóa học. Toàn bộ chỉ còn lại 420k cho một khóa học trọn đời.

*Bạn sẽ học được gì?*

Biết phập hàng tận gốc, không qua trung gian, không cần biết tiếng Trung
Biết cách tự tìm nguồn hàng, lựa chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín.
Tự đàm phán để được giảm giá hàng, giá vận chuyển ngay cả khi bạn không biết tiếng Trung.
Hưởng trọn khuyến mại, mã giảm giá của sản phẩm mà nếu đặt qua trung gian bạn không được hưởng.
Tự tính giá sản phẩm về tay, kiểm soát hành trình hàng hóa
Tự tìm được hàng độc, hot theo xu hướng thị trường, tìm hàng Fake, supper fake dễ dàng
Biết săn sale hiệu quảBiết xử lý, khiếu nại đơn hàng. 



Chúc bạn thành công và thành người giàu có trong thời gian sớm nhất.
Share on FacebookShare on TwitterShare on Google+


----------

